# Coffin Found



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Why don't I ever find stuff like this?

http://cbs2.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now who would just throw away a perfectly good coffin?:googly:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If it was someone from the forum that found that, the cops would have just found a pile of junk (sans coffin)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

what a waste! if someone didn't want the thing, they should have put it on craigslist so it could find a good home! that's just senseless!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

indeed what a waste they could have dropped it at my house


----------



## thealmightyzenk (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmmm I wonder what they did with it after they found it...


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

This is the part I saw on our local station, it's hard to hear on this video. But a haunter got it.

http://www.myfitv.com/videos/395616


----------

